# Nexxo T660 roof leak



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

I have just taken the cover off of our two year old nexxo T660. I notice staining near the front interior light strip above the table. On the roof, there is a strip covering the join of the cab to the body. This is immediately above the staining. The staining may have gone un-noticed by me. Anybody else with this problem
Ed


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

My Nexxo 660 is three months old so have not seen that problem!!!

My advice would be,is to take it back to the dealer you bought it from. It should have a Burstner 5 years water ingress warranty.

Best get it checked ASAP before any more damage is done.

hope everything goes ok

cheers

Bob


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your problem. Nothing similar with our 2008 Nexxo (touch wood). Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a similar issue with our T660 which is less than 2 years old. Just after Xmas 2011, I noticed staining on the interior cab headliner above the offside bench seat on the driver's side of the strip you mention and further staining on the headliner in the adjacent overhead locker. Tyne Valley Caravans who will be carrying out the repair under warranty advised me that the problem stems from the sealant strip under the beading on the roof between the cab and the habitation area. Due to the Xmas/New Year holiday period and our present trip to Spain, it will be the end of April before it can be repaired. Until then, I have tape covering the beading on the roof. The repair will involve at the very least, dismantling the front offside and nearside overhead lockers, overhead cab rooflight, ceiling light strip and replacing the cab headliner. Incidentally, I live in the North East of Scotland and Perthshire Caravans, the only Burstner agent in Scotland, 90 miles from me, refused to carry out the work because I had not bought the motorhome from them, this despite the fact that I had bought my previous 2 from them! Tyne Valley Motorhomes, however, had no such reservations, although it means for me 2 round trips of 500 miles each. Needless to say, Perthshire Caravans will never have my custom again. Feel much better now I have aired my rant! As for your own issue, you shouldn't have any problems getting it repaired under warranty as long as you have kept up the annual damp checks. Good luck.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Just agreed to buy a Nexxo t660 Burstner and found a roof stain above the passengers seat, exactly as described.
Is it a coincidence the roof leaks are all in the same spot?
We hoped to be picking it up in two weeks time, so was it a long job to fix?
From what I am reading, they may well have the materials available, I just hope this is not a recurring fault.

Alan


----------



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Alan,

Won't be getting the job done until the end of April on our return from Spain but the dealer reckons he will have it for a week and a half.

Les


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We had a solar panel fitted at Vanbitz and, when on the roof, they noticed that the sealant under the strip was "spongy". They advised us to get it checked out. 

When it was booked in for its first habitation service we asked Discover at Delamere to check it out. They removed the strip and resealed it. 

The second habitation service last December at our local MH dealer (Discover is no more) did not highlight any damp issues and there are no tell-tale stains - so it was hopefully cured.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

efjayar said:


> Incidentally, I live in the North East of Scotland and Perthshire Caravans, the only Burstner agent in Scotland, 90 miles from me, refused to carry out the work because I had not bought the motorhome from them, this despite the fact that I had bought my previous 2 from them!


If so, why didn't you buy this Burstner from them? Did you get a better deal elsewhere? did you factor warranty issues and travelling into the deal?



efjayar said:


> Tyne Valley Motorhomes, however, had no such reservations, although it means for me 2 round trips of 500 miles each. Needless to say, Perthshire Caravans will never have my custom again.


Warranties are funny things. Some manufacturers supply parts under warranty but will not pay labour (Benimar motorhomes for example) or have a very low hourly rate.

This is fine if your looking after your customers, but impossible if the person isn't your customer.

They would be working for nothing potentially, because you got a better deal (presumably) buying from a dealer a long way away from where you live.

The problem lies with the manufacturers warranty scheme most times.

Eddie


----------

